# Just had to tell someone



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because I know you all care about these things 

Today I brought in Bandit (pictures some other time) and Aspen was in FULL BLOWN heat. So against my first wishes I took her into the area he was at and held her for him. He mounted but didn't do anything. He just stood around her making his noises and she was getting frustrated with him and me. So I let her go and watched. She was being so deliberate and he was just standing there looking at her, smelling her, flapping his tongue BUT DOING NOTHING! ARGH. Finally he realized that she didn't need to be romanced and got down to business. 

I took her out since she wanted NOTHING to do with him after that and I wanted him to focus on both Destiny and Sweet Pea who also are in heat.

So I am trying this out we shall see if she now has a doe for me because this is the beginning of her heat. 

I wasn't flushing her but who knows what will happen. 

So one down......3 or 4 more to go. I may just hold only Flicka back from breeding until spring for a fall kidding. Not sure yet. All my plans have changed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those determined girls know what they want when they want it!!! "Forget the flowers and Candy!!" :twisted:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My grandma was watching from her window and I felt kind of funny being there but I wanted to try an experient on the doe vs buck thing so I had to see her bred and then remove her. 

Sweet Pea was mounted as to wether or not he bred her.............that I don't know just yet. He was mounting Aspen and not doing anything so lets hope he got the job done or does tomorrow. Sweet Pea was running from him so that is a good sign that she is bred.

Aspen was hanging out by the fence line and wanted to get back in with him. I hope the one breeding takes.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> My grandma was watching from her window and I felt kind of funny being there


I know the feeling lol.

My plans change ALL the time lol.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, would be horrified if my Granny was watching my goats doing their business.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my grandma would be horrified watching my goats do their thing!!! I have another that would give them pointers...:laugh:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stacey is it suppose to increase the chances of having does if they are bred early in there cycle?
Do not feel bad Ive been through the did he or didn't he hit his target thing I'm a newbie with a young buck to deal with I'm pretty sure Jesse is bred but still don't know about daisy. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah that is the theory.

From what I remember: The X cromesomes (sp?) are fewer but live longer. 

So if bred early or only once there is a greater chance (so they say) for the Y cromo---- to die before the doe ovolates and that leaves the X to fertalize the egg and therefore you get a doe instead of a buck.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like a reasonable theory.


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, my plans changed compleatly when my younger buck got sick about a month ago..  He's doing better - but not wanting ANY THING TO DO WITH THE GIRLS, EVEN WHEN THEY ARE IN FULL HEAT!!!!!!!!! ugh!! LOL The buck I paid $500 for....lol SO Martin (the free goat that I posted pics of on Goat Frenzy) gets all of the ones I was going to breed to Mister..lol 


But, my plans always change.....LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hm... you know I've never tried any theories out to produce does to bucks etc. I wouldn't mind it but now nearly all of mine are bred. LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It really isn't a theory, it actually works.

Last year I bred the does at the beginning of the heat(this was the dairy herd) and I had more girls than the year before. Every kidding had a doe kid and I had 2 sets of twin does, and 2 sets of triplets where 2 were does 

That's good news Stacey


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well we shall see how it works out.

Aspen was pulled while Sweet Pea is still with him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

talk about changes. I already changing my mind.

As I told my mom a few minutes ago "I always have these grand plans until real life hits" hehe

So right now I am thinking that if Destiny doesn't go into staning heat here in a day or so that means she is already out of heat. I will hold the buck for a week more and then send him hom (just to cover the 5 day heat possibility). 

I just can't stand his smell! And I know it gets to my family and the neighbors as well.

If I don't hear back from Mason's owner I may have to use Bandit on all the girls I want to get bred so that will changes things again. 

So holding out hope that I can get a hold of mason's owner and I can re affirm that he is comming in January. I will hold off breeding Destiny and Flicka until Spring and breed Mia and Misty to Mason. I really want to get a kid from Mia and Mason. 

decisions decisions decisions, they seem to be being made for me though - lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe, try have 4 bucks in rut, then it really stinks :lol: The smell doesn't really bother me anymore though, you do get used to it after a while :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

changed my set up once again. I pulled Sweet Pea because she was so upset. I know she was bred, lets hope she settles. She and Misty are buddies so I put them together.

I Put Aspen back in with Destiny because she and Dessy are buddies and Destiny was upset to be apart from Aspen. I put Jasper in there as well. 

so I have 4 and 4. The only problem is that I have to pull Jasper by night time because he will have no place to sleep. The little shelter only holds 3 max. 

AHHHH :hair:

I may just go and put Sweet Pea back in with Bandit, along with Misty. Pull Destiny and put her and Aspen back in with the rest of everyone.

I still have to think on this. I was just messing around to see what makes everyone happy and right now I could care less who gets bred to who! Except Destiny not to Mason and Mia to Mason. 

all these grand plans out the window. :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Stacey that's how it _always_ works, never the way you want it to. :wink:


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL don't you just HATE descissions (sp) when it comes to breeding the goats???LOL 

I'll start thinking in July who gets bred to who, and by the time they are bred - 1/2 of the breedings MIGHT be the same!! LOL Oh well.. 

Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I had more changes. I got tired of moving everyone around and no one was in heat so I put everyone back together and wouldn't you know it Mia came back into heat I suppose. SHe didn't show any signs but I could tell he bred her.

Oh well. I haven't heard from Mason's owner so it might be for the best anyway. 

Destiny was also bred 2 days ago .


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:lol: i am always changing mine to try to get them to get along. i call it the emerald knoll shuffle.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Talk about grandparents and bucks! You should have heard my grandparents when they were staying with us one fall! OH BOY!!! We had an extremely vocal buck in a pen with a very vocal doe fairly near the house and they could hardly believe that those sounds were being made by a GOAT!!! It was quite hilarious. :lol:


----------

